# subtitles



## traviszac (Mar 31, 2008)

does anyone know if the R16-500 has a subtitle menu? have not been able to find, probably looking in the wrong area.

thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Not that I am aware of. Are you looking for subtitles or closed captioning?

- Merg


----------



## traviszac (Mar 31, 2008)

looking for subtitles when closed caption is not available--such as the programs on ch 101.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

The Subtitles feature is only on the newer HD DVRs and HD Receivers, not the R15/R16 platform. But I think those Subtitles are simply the Closed Caption text displayed differently. If the original program has no CC text, then it won't have Subtitles either.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The only way to view subtitles/closed captioning on an R15/R16 is to have that capability in the TV set connected to it.

The R22/HR2x series of DVR's will display the subtitles/closed captioning on ANY TV set connected to it, and it is enabled via the menu system on the DVR. HOWEVER, it STRIPS OUT the captioning information so you MUST view this information from the DVR itself and not the closed caption decoder on your TV set.


----------

